# Stuff for the Supreme



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Anyone else get their passes etc today?


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Yep  my cats are penned miles from each other though 

Although that's good as means a big british section this year!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Mine are next to each other, though i expected that so YAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

If you had 30 britsh kittens how are they penned then? by age or colour or something?


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Postman didn't even visit me today  oh well at least no bills!!!!


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

yes 

can't believe it's only just over a week away. Not looking forward to getting up that morning :nonod:


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Cats are penned in the same order as at other shows, by colour etc. (not by age)
My Burmese kitten is no. 778 - that really shows how very low the entry is this year, in previous years it'd have been in the 900s or 1000s........


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I see thanks.

I'm just not looking forward to going full stop, lol.... Though guess I'll be ok once I'm there. I always worry my cat is gonna get covered in poo the night before ...........


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes we got our passes in the post today, im so looking forward to the day but not the early start, its going to be a long day .:Yawn::Yawn:


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

got mine too, wohoooooooooooo!!!!!

are we allowed to say what pen number we are?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

i'm sure you can as they are not judged in their decorated pens :thumbsup:


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> Cats are penned in the same order as at other shows, by colour etc. (not by age)
> My Burmese kitten is no. 778 - that really shows how very low the entry is this year, in previous years it'd have been in the 900s or 1000s........


Well the Persian, Semi Longs and British must be up as my pen number higher than last year ......


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> i'm sure you can as they are not judged in their decorated pens :thumbsup:


Iam 426 if any one wants to pop by


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Iam 426 if any one wants to pop by


Not far from me - am at 440 with the baby curly but think the Selkirks start somewhere in the 430's as friends is 437.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Soupie said:


> Not far from me - am at 440 with the baby curly but think the Selkirks start somewhere in the 430's as friends is 437.


I must be one of the last bsh's then. my class has a b after the number, does that mean its split in two?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

mine has an (a) after it, wondered what that mean't? thought it just mean't male kittens. :idea:


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

yes it will be a for males and b for females 



Jen26 said:


> I must be one of the last bsh's then. my class has a b after the number, does that mean its split in two?


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I've had Asians in the 700s in previous years! Obviously as Foreigns they come before Burmese, so just goes to show..... anyway at the Council meeting a couple of weeks ago we were told the pedigree entry was only 1005 cats 



Soupie said:


> Well the Persian, Semi Longs and British must be up as my pen number higher than last year ......


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for explaining that


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> I've had Asians in the 700s in previous years! Obviously as Foreigns they come before Burmese, so just goes to show..... anyway at the Council meeting a couple of weeks ago we were told the pedigree entry was only 1005 cats


what is it usually? people probably just can't afford it!


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> I've had Asians in the 700s in previous years! Obviously as Foreigns they come before Burmese, so just goes to show..... anyway at the Council meeting a couple of weeks ago we were told the pedigree entry was only 1005 cats


Well there are HPs numbered into the 1200.... but seriously it will be money and the National won't have helped although I suspect it accounts for not that many entries to be fair......


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Has been between 1500 - 2000 in previous years. I remember one year when there were over 200 Burmese!



Biawhiska said:


> what is it usually? people probably just can't afford it!


----------

